# Bargain Books July 2009--Post Your Bargain Finds Here!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the June 2009 bargain book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9289.msg176465.html#msg176465

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent adventure for 4.99. Paid full price in hardcover long ago and it was worth it.


2/3s of the way through. Good, not great, but also down to .99


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

The description for Vicious gave me a chill so I bought it right away!  Thanks!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Those of you who've bought Vicious, let us know if you liked it!  I'm tempted, but I'm trying not to use up my latest gift card to fast!

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> The description for Vicious gave me a chill so I bought it right away! Thanks!!


I just read the prolouge, looks like it is going to be fun...


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

A couple of Stephanie Plum books:


Lean Mean Thirteen $3.72










Plum Lovin' $3.93

(I couldn't find them with the newer link-maker and had to use the older version.)


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I just bought this one, haven't read it but it looks good. $7.99 for what sounds like a lengthy trilogy.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a new bargain - $1.00

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Empire-Saga-Seven-Suns/dp/B000FA5SSO


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

is that the $1.00 Orbit book for this month?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> is that the $1.00 Orbit book for this month?


Looks like it.

http://www.onedollarorbit.com/


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> is that the $1.00 Orbit book for this month?


Yes, I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

And another bargain (Romance):

http://www.amazon.com/Seducing-a-Scottish-Bride-ebook/dp/B001S7HUJ8

I have way too much time on my hands today!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm reading The Walk at only $1.40



_The Walk _is a disaster-type story - not quite as much End of the World as End of L.A.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

So it's a feel good story then?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

danfan said:


> I'm reading The Walk at only $1.40
> 
> 
> 
> _The Walk _is a disaster-type story - not quite as much End of the World as End of L.A.


I grabbed this one..  
jp


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Books on the Knob has listed 5 Romance novels that are each $1.99 - check it out! Got all 5. Enjoy and Happy Kindling!

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll put Amazon links to them so KB can get some credit...they're $1.99 each. The only author I've read before is Amanda Scott, but she's good. (Sorry, I don't know how to line them up next to each other so they don't take up so much room. Any mod who can is welcome to edit this post and do so.)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Sharyn for changing the link - these are the same books I show below

*Quick question*: in the future, is that how I should post any bargin finds by linking to Amazon? I wasn't aware that KB got credit if it came through here? I want to make sure that I set up links properly, so KB will get credit. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards gets a small percentage from all Amazon sales derived from KB links EXCEPT for Kindle books--Amazon changed the policy on that a bit ago.  However, the KindleBoards links have two advantages--if you are able to use the LinkMaker, it is VERY easy to create a link for most books AND if you go on to buy something else on Amazon, such as a paper book or an accessory, KB DOES get credit.

As for posting links, the important thing is to post your bargain finds!  If you can't get the LinkMaker to work, post those bargains however you can!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee--

For the purposes of this thread, we define Bargain as under $5...since the one you posted isn't even close, I'm going to split it out into its own thread, and I'll fix the link. Thanks for understanding!

Edit: Here's the link to Neekeebee's book recommendation: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10824.0.html

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Betsy for the clarification - appreciate it!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Neekeebee--
> 
> For the purposes of this thread, we define Bargain as under $5...since the one you posted isn't even close, I'm going to split it out into its own thread, and I'll fix the link. Thanks for understanding!
> 
> ...


No problem, Betsy. That's why I added the note to the moderators. Thanks for fixing it!

N


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Interestingly, _Vicious_ is now $3.99.

What's really odd is the pricing; from the Amazon store:

"Digital List Price: $1.99 
Kindle Price: $3.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet"

Boy, what a steal! I can get a $1.99 book for only $3.99!

I think I'll pass on this one for now.


----------



## MB (Jul 2, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> is that the $1.00 Orbit book for this month?


new to this whats the Orbit book?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I'll put Amazon links to them .... (Sorry, I don't know how to line them up next to each other so they don't take up so much room. Any mod who can is welcome to edit this post and do so.)


For anyone who wants to have their book links line up next to each other (we recommend this in most cases to make the posts easier to read), after putting in the link to the book, instead of hitting the ENTER key to move to the next line, just put 2-3 spaces after the link:

[really long multi-line link] [another really long multi-line link] [last really long multi-line link]

Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, Sharyn, thanks for posting about your Bargains, Ann fixed the links for you!

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

MB said:


> new to this whats the Orbit book?


Orbit is a publisher who puts a book on sale for the Kindle each month for a dollar.


----------



## alessia (Nov 11, 2008)

Just found this one . It's going for 3.99 right now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Found this on Books on the Knob:



> *Buy One, Get One Free*
> 
> From July 1st to July 31st, when you buy The Secret Speech ($9.99), by Tom Rob Smith, you'll automatically get the first book in the Leo Demidov series, Child 44, for free. Both will download to you Kindle at the same time and you'll see both in your Kindle Library (just don't one-click on Child 44, by mistake).




I started reading Child 44 (the first book) last night and it's excellent so far. I haven't decided if I'm going to buy the set, but I'm leaning towards it. Just a reminder: if you do this deal, you have to buy The Secret Speech (the second book), NOT Child 44, which will be free after purchasing the other.

While $10 doesn't qualify as a bargain, I think two books for $5 each does (which is what this deal essentially breaks down to).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, CS.  Child 44's title sounded familiar, and I see I have it already as a sample so it obviously interested me at some point and I just hadn't gotten to it yet (with over 400 samples waiting, no surprise LOL). Guess I'll make time sometime this month to read the sample and see if I want to do the deal.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Just found this Kindle book listed on the Amazon forums for $1.00.
Looks like a fun read.

Learn Me Good by John Pearson



luvshihtzu

Thank you Ann for adding the picture to the link. It improves my post.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

While browsing on Amazon today, I dug up this gem.



One of the world's greatest literary treasures available for only 99 cents. A match made in heaven if you ask me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

$1.00


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> While browsing on Amazon today, I dug up this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the world's greatest literary treasures available for only 99 cents. A match made in heaven if you ask me.


Thanks, but I've never even seen this title before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Thanks, but I've never even seen this title before.


Well. . .and. . .that's more or less the point of this thread: hey! look! a book I like and it's cheap! I think I'll tell my friends!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> While browsing on Amazon today, I dug up this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the world's greatest literary treasures available for only 99 cents. A match made in heaven if you ask me.


 Thanks this one sounds good.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks this one sounds good.


i might check that one out too


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4.76.
Found this one today while browsing. I like to use Fantastic Fiction to see what the authors I read recommend. This author's name came up and while browsing found a bargain. If anyone has read it, let me know what you think. 
deb


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I have not read that particular book by Donna Kauffman, but I've read her before and she's always been good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Sharyn.  She seems to have a wide variety of books.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

While playing around on Amazon this morning I decided to type in bundles in the K-store.  I was surprised to find about 15 pages of bundled books for K.  A bunch of them were Harlequin romances, but there were a fair number of other type books available.  
deb


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

CS said:


> Found this on Books on the Knob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed child 44. Well maybe enjoyed isn't the right word, the book made me sad but kept my intererst and was well written. I didn't realize there was another book with it. I'll have to get that one and read it too. Thanks for posting.

theresam


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I found some!!!

 3.99

 4.79


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks! I love Patricia Briggs.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

I was "kindly" asked to move this...made a mistake and posted it in the wrong forum. 

This book is free:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1105

And the 2 follow-ups are $1.99 each, but Smashwords is having a 50% off sale so their only $1...so 3 books for $2.

At first I just wasn't getting into the book..moved slowly but then it hooked me. I wound up sitting last night just to read a few pages...4 1/2 hours later I finally decided I needed to go to bed.

A good read..can't wait to finish it and move onto the next to see where it goes from here.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

This one looks good to me:

$4.79


I've added it to my wish list, though, since I kinda went overboard in June with the kindle book spending.


----------



## dinagriff (Jun 21, 2009)

This one costs one penny. It looks like an interesting read.


Dina


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

dinagriff said:


> This one costs one penny. It looks like an interesting read.
> 
> 
> Dina


I just read this book and I thought it was very good..
jp


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

$2.99 Sounds pretty good!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo! For lovers of Elfhunter...

 a definite bargain at .99

Now you can get Book Two of Alterra, Fireheart...

 it's Kindled, and it's also only .99!

To repeat, woohoo!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

There's no image for this one, but it's only $2.80.

"Warning: This is a humorous, passionate historical romance, not a paranormal shifter story. However, it does feature a harrowing encounter with a wild beast, a tortured hero who feels half-human, and the unleashing of animal urges. In other words: explicit sex, mild language."

The Legend of the Werestag


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Another good one I read in DTV years ago...it's the first of a trilogy, IIRC. Only $2.39.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

sharyn said:


> There's no image for this one, but it's only $2.80.
> 
> "Warning: This is a humorous, passionate historical romance, not a paranormal shifter story. However, it does feature a harrowing encounter with a wild beast, a tortured hero who feels half-human, and the unleashing of animal urges. In other words: explicit sex, mild language."
> 
> The Legend of the Werestag


This sounds great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4.99 4.79 3.99 4.79 3.99


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

3.60 3.60 3.60


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

danfan said:


> I'm reading The Walk at only $1.40
> 
> 
> 
> _The Walk _is a disaster-type story - not quite as much End of the World as End of L.A.


I hope you enjoy it, Danielle. And thank you for posting about it here.

Lee


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I grabbed this one..
> jp


I hope you enjoy it, JP!

Lee


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is one I stumbled upon. Jane-Emily by Patricia Clapp. It's a children or young adult novel and the kindle edition is bundled with another story by Patricia Clapp called The Witches Children. Jane-Emily is a ghost story, I found it really creepy when I was a young teen and read it not long ago and it was still good. I haven't read Witches Children yet but I believe it is about the Salem Witch Trials. She is a good author and if you grew up in the 1970's or early 1980's you may be familiar with these.

The price is only $0.59 and the book is approx. 300 pages long.

Here is the link (I don't know how to put the picture and an active link on the post).

http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Emily/dp/B000UVBT22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1247750903&sr=1-1

Ganne


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

For ^


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Waiting for Spring .99 cents 
(I just downloaded it)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ganne and hackeynut said:


> Here is one I stumbled upon. Jane-Emily by Patricia Clapp. It's a children or young adult novel and the kindle edition is bundled with another story by Patricia Clapp called The Witches Children. Jane-Emily is a ghost story, I found it really creepy when I was a young teen and read it not long ago and it was still good. I haven't read Witches Children yet but I believe it is about the Salem Witch Trials. She is a good author and if you grew up in the 1970's or early 1980's you may be familiar with these.
> 
> The price is only $0.59 and the book is approx. 300 pages long.


Thanks. 59 cents for two books, plus your recommendation... Well, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> For ^


Thanks the books sounds good. $0.59 is a great price. I am going to get it now the price may go up.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Another good one I read in DTV years ago...it's the first of a trilogy, IIRC. Only $2.39.


Low price, but pretty short - only 93kb = 81 pages!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I posted this in the One Year Bible Book Book Klub, but since it is only $.01, I thought I would post it here also.

 God is Closer Than You Think

The subtitle is "Discovering the nearness of God from the Book of Leviticus."


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

dinagriff said:


> This one costs one penny. It looks like an interesting read.
> 
> 
> Dina


Thanks, just bought this one too.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Interestingly, _Vicious_ is now $3.99.
> 
> What's really odd is the pricing; from the Amazon store:
> 
> ...


Is this the book you are talking about?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

lmk2045 said:


> Is this the book you are talking about?


It's only .99 cents now.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Silver said:


> Woohoo! For lovers of Elfhunter...
> 
> a definite bargain at .99
> 
> ...


Looks like Fire Heart is up to $2.99 now.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

drenee said:


> 4.76.
> Found this one today while browsing. I like to use Fantastic Fiction to see what the authors I read recommend. This author's name came up and while browsing found a bargain. If anyone has read it, let me know what you think.
> deb


If you like Donna Kaufmann, there is another of her books for under $5
 $4.79


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Maureen:

Yes, Fire-heart went up to 2.99 after a special introductory offer. I won't be increasing it again in the foreseeable future. Elfhunter will remain at 0.99, and the last book, Ravenshade, will also be offered for 0.99 for a brief while (I think I discounted Fire-heart for about four days). At 2.99, Fire-heart still qualifies for mention as a 'bargain.' (It's just a little bit smaller bargain.)
 'Archer'


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Found this for 99 cents:



Twilight in the Spaces Between

Twilight in the Spaces Between is about a disgraced policewoman who travels to the ancestral home of the serial killer who caused her downfall to take her revenge. He has escaped from prison. She knows he will want to "come home" before he is captured. Believing her to be his fiancée she is welcome with open arms by his family. There she is drawn into a strange neo-gothic world haunted by murder, abuse, ghosts and dark memories.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Another 99 cent find:



The Beneficiary

Set in the '90s during the Los Angeles riots, this contemporary noir follows a struggling real estate agent who's cooked up a plan to make a big pot of money. Hanging around a Narcotics Anonymous meeting she finds a former addict struggling through the last stages of AIDS. Offering him support, she mortgages her home and uses the money to buy property in his name. Property she insures. As she waits for him to die so she can collect her big payday, she begins to suspect he may not be everything she thought.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Just found this. 432 pages in print. I haven't read it yet, but is a stand alone novel. $1.99
(Thanks Deb)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^1.99


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Just found this. 432 pages in print. I haven't read it yet, but is a stand alone novel.


It's one of five for this month (Amazon has only ever put one of them on the bargains page):

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2009/07/summer-romance-under-2.html


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

5 Star Reviews: Just found this one by accident while I was searching for something else. I just downloaded it figuring it got great reviews and it takes place in Italy; one of my favorite places...

.99 cents


----------

